# Change Rules Everything Around Me: a Tzeench Daemon log



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

I am not good with introductions, so lets get this show started.

The Vrock(Daemon Prince)









The Changeling









Banner









Pink Horror









Blue Horror









Spawn of Chaos









The crew so far:









I have 20 pink/blue horrors, Vrock, Changeling and a trade with my buddy for some pink horrors and a Soul grinder pending. That means i need to buy 2 boxes of Flamers, and i am going to wait for Fateweaver and Screamers to become available in finecast. Would also like it if Games Workshop released a model of The Blue Scribes, so i dont have to convert one up.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The ultraforge daemons are so awesome! Good job on it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You have a great start here dude.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Bloody hell that Daemon Prince is awesome! The rest is good too, but the Prince just rocks the post :laugh: Have some +rep!


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Picked up a box of finecast Flamers today, i look forward to trying my hand at these guys, will post pictures as i get them.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

A update, The lack of internets at my new place is not very fun, but it does give me time to paint and read, instead of posting on forums...

Flamer

"Feed us, Seymour!"


Pink Horror (go ahead, laugh like everyone else.)



A better viewing of The Changeling



I still have more work to do, debating about my 2500 list, but its going to be something like this:

Fateweaver
Blue Scribes/Herad of Tzeentch on Chariot

2x Flamers of Tzeentch, squads of 3

2x Screamers of Tzeentch, squads of 5

3x Pink Horrors of Tzeentch, squads of 20

1x Daemon Prince

2x Soul Grinders

Again, this is very subject to change (see what i did there?) and will probably change slightly. I recently picked up Fateweaver from a buddy, and i hope that it will be fun to paint, because stripping him and making him repaintable, was not fun at all.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

picked up some more flamers, pink horrors, and two soul grinders. going to have to strip them, but they (the soul grinders) should be rather fun to paint, alot of techniques i want to try out.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

With the recent acquiring of 2 soul grinders, 20 pink horrors, 3 flamers, and a lovely new finecast herald (with some issues, but more on that later,) I decided it was time for a update. So now let's get down to nails and brass tacks, or however that little bit goes.

The Finecast Flamers








Side View









These guys where super fun to paint, and i tested alot of new techniques on them, some worked better than others, and there is still a little bit of work to do on the flames and some minor touch ups on the white part of them.

Soul Grinder








Leg Armor and Runes








Daemon Sword









Fateweaver

















Fateweavers Book









It was fun painting the first half of the book, not entirely sure what to do with the other page. Chances are, however, it will be something insanely intricate that i will fail horribly at doing and he will end up thrown at the wall. But let's hope it doesn't quite come to that.

Now lets move onto my most recent purchase, shall we?

Herald of Tzeentch on Disc









Now this guy, much to my chagrin, has A LOT of detail, so much detail, that i am not sure if what I am scraping off is flash or a necklace or whatever. The disc also had several bubbles where the eyes where (goddamnit, this is already killing my will to live and i haven't even primed yet!) but I imagine some minor greenstuffing (which I am garbage at, welp) will fix. That said, the pink horror mob is almost ready, only 10 more guys (or 20, if I choose to replace the old school guys I got in the trade) left for the even 60. 

The real difficulty, as it may seem, is the question of do I wait for finecast Screamers of Tzeentch, or do I go ahead and roll with metal ones. This is a tough question, as I have no idea when they will be released. I might go ahead and buy 10 for now and just upgrade whenever, and turn the ones I have into display base fun(A word on that later)

It seems I have my hands full right now, so I guess i better get back to painting...


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

No new pictures up yet, still working out the kinks with my camera. But, there is some small news. The other day at my local game store, I picked up 20 Pink Horrors and a box of flamers. Nothing major, except upon opening the box of flamers I casually noticed that one was missing half his face. Everything from the bottom of the teeth was just gone. I asked my buddy to take a picture of, for the purpose of hilarity.

Since these guys would be replaced by Games Workshop(and where, got the package yesterday.) I tested some washing techniques impressed upon me by my friend. So far, they turned out alright. rather dark and not bright enough for how i wish my flamers to be, good thing i had a box to spare.

But I digress, updates will be forthcoming - slowly making progress on the 60 man mob of horrors (I swear I might just buy a air brush, hand painting these guys is killing my will to live.) and on the Herald of Tzeentch. It will be nice when that brick gets finished, as I love how they are turning out but that is not motivating me enough to paint them.

I doubt if anyone reads this except for a few people, but its probably just me. Am I slowly going crazy? Everyone I talk to has great things to say about my Daemon Prince, but when I ask them about the rest they walk away. Have I lavished too much detail upon him that he simply overshadows the rest of the army? I know thats the point, but not so much so that everyone ignores the rest. I end my ranting, for hopes that one day that someone will compliment my flamers, or one of the (few) painted pink horrors.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

He does stand out over the infantry if you want a downright honest answer. 

But that's nothing new in wargaming, many people will kick it up a notch when doing characters. The trick is to find a level of detail that you can be happy with for your troops, especially if you are doing large armies. 

The flamers could do with a bit deeper shading imo. They look a bit flat compared to what you did on your greater demon. Try mixing a small amount (emphasis on small) of black wash to a asurmen blue wash on a palette. Aply some of this shading int he DEEPEST recesses only. Don't just drench your miniature in there, subtle application in the cracks. 

A more vibrant variation might be to mix some purple with the asurmen blue wash to shade the blues. Don't be afraid to run this mix through to the white bottom parts of the flamers. It'll tie in the stuff nicely. 

Tzeenth is all about vibrant colour and variation. Don't be afraid to experiment with very bright highlighting either. Deep shading coupled with highlights can yield great results. 

Start learning how to run wet pallet too to make the transitions in colour smoother:






Learn to combine the colours for smoother transitions, learn to gradually add white to colours for highlighting too. Having a wet pallet will help you to do these things, because you can just mix and match as you go along. 

Learn to not overload your brush and to remove too much paint. Paint should flow from within your brush, not be laden op top of the bristles. Seriously, it doesn't take long if you start getting to grips with the basics and you can create stunning stuff. Just experiment on them man... Don't cut corners but use your army to learn a new technique untill you nailed it. 

So try using your troops as guinea pigs to attempt deeps shades and blended highlights. I always use armies to get to grips with new techniques. My skaven for instance are there to learn OSL techniques on and to experiment with dipping. Try and find a niche for this army to learn things one step at a time. 

It's just general advice...


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Look at me, doing new things.










Used Two washes of Asurmen Blue over a white prime base, and washed Leviathian purple into the crevasses, looks pretty good to me. A little different in color compared to my other flamers, but Change rules all, hurr. I like how they turned out, so I guess I have to work on a highlight or something to tie in the white to the blue hues. Welp.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Now this is shading... VAST, VAST improvement over the previous ones imo. The trick now, is to find the correct shade of blue to rehighlight this up again in a subtle manner. I'm guessing a 50/50 mix of iceblue and enchanted blue for the first highlight from the look of this picture. 

Also, don't be afraid to do a similar thing with the magenta wash on the white bottom of the flamer(although 1 thinned coat instead of 2 coats straight from the pot would be my recommendation). If you run it along the blue a bit, they'll tie in again and you'll have a smoother transition. You will have to rehighlight again with white, because it will start looking "pink". Don't overdo the highlighting however and don't be afraid to leave some of this pink int he recesses. White highlights should only be on the top of the miniature. 

Keep up the good work and have some +rep for being brave enough to try new things


----------

